# Game 77: Los Angeles Lakers (20-56) @ Los Angeles Clippers (52-26)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HUGE Lakers game tonight...no really!

If the Clippers finish 5th or lower overall we get their 2nd round pick. They are currently out of 4th place by a 1/2 game under Memphis. Spurs are right on the Clippers heels and play OKC tonight. Clips have a game left with Memphis as well!

Orlando isnt going to catch the Lakers in the loss column so its okay for the Lakers to win.

Go Lakers!
Go Memphis!
Go Spurs!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good luck to @Dynasty Raider, @Ron, and all the other clipper fans!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just keep the fucking loss respectable dammit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Just keep the fucking loss respectable dammit.



Seriously. Now I know how the Clippers fans felt all those years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Go for the win. We're almost locked into the fourth seed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Go for the win. We're almost locked into the fourth seed.



That would be nice. But it's not realistic. Only down nine right now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dat Clarkson and1


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

btw, Ryan Kelly is freaking horrible...can we ditch him? Im gonna look, brb..

ffs, owed another guaranteed 1.7mil next year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> btw, Ryan Kelly is freaking horrible...can we ditch him? Im gonna look, brb..
> 
> ffs, owed another guaranteed 1.7mil next year



1/12 in the first half. Can't believe he took 12 shots. Awful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clarkson looks like a completely different player than the guy who was on the court Sunday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As has been the case so many times this season, we fought hard but we're just not good enough late in games.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

#Frank


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#OkaforTownsMudiayJohnsonRussell


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Seriously. Now I know how the Clippers fans felt all those years.


I don't think you do - look up in the rafters - see any division titles hanging there? - I don't think anyone can truly know the hopelessness of being a Clippers fan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> I don't think you do - look up in the rafters - see any division titles hanging there? - I don't think anyone can truly know the hopelessness of being a Clippers fan



Touché. Fuck the Clippers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we don't hang division title banners


----------

